# Autosleeper Trophy Toilet or not!



## 99663 (Jun 14, 2006)

Does anyone know of a repairer in the northeast of England that can fix my Fiamma toilet on my Autosleeper Trophy? It's 14 years old and seems that spare parts are unobtainable. Autosleeper just don't respond to queries, does anyone else suffer from this?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

I don't know of any repair places in NE England you could try but have you tried Fiamma ? We've found them quick to answer queries and good to deal with when we wanted a part for our bike rack.

http://www.fiamma.com/

These are the 2 people given for Fiamma UK technical support:

Mr. Stefan Osadciw
Unipart Automotive Ltd.
Parkwood House, Charter Avenue
CV4 8DA Coventry
Tel 02476 470470 Fax 02476 422108

Mr. James Cox
Mr. Karl Krisiulevicius
Nova Leisure Ltd.
www.novaleisure.com
Redhouse Lane - NN6 9SZ Hannington
Tel 01604 780022 Fax 01604 780033

Not a good advert for Autosleeper. Are you sure you've got the right address for them ?

G


----------



## henrypartridge (Dec 5, 2007)

Try

The Caravan Clinic Limited 





Halifax Road 
Dunston Industrial Estate 
Gateshead 

NE11 9JW 
Tel: 0191 461 0302


I've always found them very helpful.


----------



## Royatpb (Dec 11, 2007)

I have e mailed Auto-sleepers on several occasions and they have been exceptionally helpful.
I have a Trophy - the WC is not Fiamma but Thetford. Was your one replaced?

Cannot help with repairers etc as I am in the south east but would most certainly recommend e mailing Auto-sleepers.

Good Luck


----------



## 99663 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks all, 
I'll try the firm at Gateshead and Fiamma direct.
The problem seems to be that the Trophy was one of the first in 1995ish. It's on a short wheel base VW 2.4 diesel with a plastic extension on the back for the washroom which has a Fiamma toilet. VW then brought out a long wheel base so they didn't need the extension, (but they did change the loo ;o) I'll also try Autosleepers again, I'll ring this time.
Thanks again, very helpful!


----------

